# Article on WHO report on environmental toxins (mentions impaired fertility as



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

one suspected side effect (out of many) of the three main ones- phthalates, bisphenol and flame retardents which is why I'm posting):-
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2281394/Poisoned-day-life-Landmark-study-warns-gender-bending-chemicals-home-food-car-ARE-linked-huge-range-diseases.html


----------

